# Delay of ICD-10



## adweaver (Feb 27, 2012)

Has ICD-10 been delayed until further notice? We got something from Medicare (HHS press release) on Feb 16th stating this is delayed.


----------



## mitchellde (Feb 27, 2012)

The press release I read indicated they were considering a delay, they release last week a questionaire to obtain opinions from facilities and offices regarding ICD-10 Readiness to assist in their decision.  They also have stated that we are to continue with our education and readiness for ICD-10 CM.


----------



## minimurph97 (Feb 27, 2012)

From what I gathered from the press release, HHS only stated their 'intent' to delay.  We'll have to wait and see I guess...


----------



## adweaver (Feb 27, 2012)

*Icd-10*

This is the link of where I got my info: http://www.aafp.org/online/en/home/...e-professional-issues/20120217icd10delay.html

According to this it is delayed without a future implementation date.


----------



## mitchellde (Feb 27, 2012)

It is not delayed yet , this states as all other releases have stated that this is an intent to delay.  They have yet to make a decision.


----------



## mmorningstarcpc (Feb 27, 2012)

This article you reference is from AAFP, not an official source for I-10 implementation data.  This is another article that "interprets" what CMS said initially.  Until there is an announcement from CMS stating either a delay and a new date, or possibly a grace period, all systems are still go for October 1, 2013.  CMS is looking into the possibility of a delay, they have not yet stated there WILL be a delay.  We all need to use caution when sharing these type of things.  CMS is the official source, while others are relaying their interpretation for their members. There seems to a be a lot of "scare tactics" out there, whether the articles are meant to be that way or not.  Entities are encouraged (by CMS) to continue their preparation plans.


----------



## tpontillo (Feb 27, 2012)

This is the link you should be reading.  

http://www.cms.gov/ICD10/Downloads/HHSPressReleaseICD10final321612.pdf


----------



## jimmierich (Feb 28, 2012)

This is similar to the 5010 conversion of 2012.  5010 had a compliance date of Jan. 1st, 2012.  The delay that CMS posted with this mandate only affected the COMPLIANCE DATE.
Everyone was still accountable to be using 5010 format by Jan. 1st, but the Compliance Date was moved to March.  No financial penalties would be encountered until AFTER the compliance date.  Perhaps ICD-10 will be similar. Do not speculate, be prepared for ICD-10!

Stay away from interpretations, the only valid source we should all use is CMS/HHS.


----------



## Jacoder (Feb 28, 2012)

Jimmierich, those are my thoughts exactly. I'm not getting my hopes up because, like I've been telling everyone, it may only be a grace period for 60-90 days. It will be nice no doubt, but not enough to halt any plans we may have in place.


----------



## cansas (Feb 28, 2012)

I have read and re-read this release from HHS 

http://www.cms.gov/ICD10/Downloads/HHSPressReleaseICD10final321612.pdf

Stay away from interpretations, in deed.  However, read the press release carefully.  No where does it say that it is being "evaluated" no where does it give us a future date for implementation.  It states 
"HHS will initiate a process to postpone the date by which certain health care entities have to comply with International Classification of Diseases, 10th Edition diagnosis and procedure codes (ICD-10)."

So if HHS is initiating the process to postpone, what are the steps of this process?  Does this process include evaluating to see if the delay is necessary?  It doesn't say that, we don't know what it includes.

On the side of caution, I plan on continuing my education, but I only blame HHS and CMS for not coming right out and saying what is going to happen.  The press release does not mention an evaluation period.  It does say:
HHS will announce a new compliance date moving forward.

That would lead me to believe that a new compliance date is coming, not that they are evaluating to see if there is a need for a new date.  

So much speculation, we could all go on and on about it for hours.  The reason there is so much "interpretations" is because there are no black and white answers right now.  We have to wait, and wait.


----------



## mmorningstarcpc (Feb 28, 2012)

The process is like any other process for CMS.  It has to go through rule making.  Rule making begins with a proposed rule, stating the objectives and time lines (among other things) being _proposed_.  There is then a comment period (usually about 30 days).  Then CMS will review ALL the comments, and at that time they will issue a final rule.  This process can takes several months.  Rule making for routine changes to ICD-9 now begins as soon as the final rule is published each year (three months prior to the implementation date of October 1, each year).  Proposed rules for coding usually come about 180 days prior to October 1, and the final rule comes out 90 days prior to October 1.  As the final rule for ICD-10, that came out in January of 2009, didn't fall to the October 1, date, it most likely won't follow that date process now.  However, it most likely will have the same process of proposed rule, comment period, and then final rule with CMS's decision.

This line in the article tells you "We are committing to work with the provider community to reexamine the pace at which HHS and the nation implement these important improvements to our health care system.”  They are looking at possible delay, not a done deal yet.  All changes have to go through rule making procedures.  CMS can't just decide one day to change the date and say its a done deal.  

Whatever CMS decides, the proposed rule will take time to create.  WEDI has a survey in process for CMS regarding preparedness of entities at this point.  After they review the results of that survey, and any other information they have, they will publish the proposed rule.  As stated above, there will be a comment period, and then the final rule will be published.  Regardless, we have at minimum, a several-month wait to determine if there will be a delay or possibly just a grace period.

As CMS stated, in the meantime all entities should continue their training and other tasks as if I-10 will still be implemented on October 1, 2013.


----------



## Pam Brooks (Feb 28, 2012)

Great explanation, Machelle. We can all argue the points back and forth, but I think that those of us 'in the know' in this industry will continue with our ICD-10 conversion plans as scheduled. 

I've been doing this long enough to know that HHS (and CMS) are masters with murky guidance. Until I see something cast in concrete with regard to a date different than 10/1/13, I'll continue with our current plan. I don't have time to fret and speculate about what "might" happen. 

Besides, if we believe the Mayan calendar rumor, none of us are going to have to worry about it! LOL! See....problem solved!


----------



## cansas (Feb 29, 2012)

Pam Brooks said:


> Great explanation, Machelle. We can all argue the points back and forth, but I think that those of us 'in the know' in this industry will continue with our ICD-10 conversion plans as scheduled.
> 
> I've been doing this long enough to know that HHS (and CMS) are masters with murky guidance. Until I see something cast in concrete with regard to a date different than 10/1/13, I'll continue with our current plan. I don't have time to fret and speculate about what "might" happen.
> 
> Besides, if we believe the Mayan calendar rumor, none of us are going to have to worry about it! LOL! See....problem solved!



So very true.


----------



## rross1215 (Feb 29, 2012)

*Icd-10 delay*

A friend attended a ICD-10 training class, I wish I could tell who was giving the training.  The students were told CMS said ICD-10 will be delayed until 2015. What month he did not say.

I think this is a good thing.  Medical community is suffering from all the cuts and 5010. 
This needs to be delayed.  

I know that AAPC, AHIMA and others have spent a lot of money preparing for training and now they are going to take a cut in profits with the delay.  I believe Physicians, hospitals, clinics need some breathing room from their expenses.  The training profits will only be a delay. They will still get all their money.


----------



## tpontillo (Feb 29, 2012)

I have not heard anything from CMS about it being delayed yet.  I have been checking their website everyday.


----------



## JudyW (Feb 29, 2012)

tpontillo said:


> I have not heard anything from CMS about it being delayed yet.  I have been checking their website everyday.



I also, check it daily and have not seen anything new about it being delayed yet.  I also agree that all should be continuing on the same course for a start date of October 2013.  Just my 2 cents, which in this day and time is worth about 1/2 cent. LOL


----------



## mmorningstarcpc (Mar 1, 2012)

Like Judy, I too keep an eye on it.  With it having to go thru the rule-making process, it will be several months before we get an answer as to a new date or possibly a grace period.   First, they will publish the proposed rule, which will then have a comment period.  After the comment period closes, it will be more time until CMS can review all the comments, and I believe there will be many, lol.  Then they will make their decision and the final rule will be posted. The announcement may be months off.


----------

